# Our new meat Grinder and the results



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

The dogs are so enjoying their raw eating. And to think I used to spend $55 for a ONE big bag of corn from Colorado. Live and learn! I get all meat now (except for the organs/bones/and vegetables/fruits) and it is FRESH. Plus I spend LESS than on BAGS of Kibble and / or canned.

The is the machine 


New Bone and Meat Grinder for Dog Food by rjvamp, on Flickr

And here is the result


Using new Meat Grinder by rjvamp, on Flickr

*Ingredients I can TRUST (all human grade except for the green tripe) from a maker I can TRUST (me):*

Whole Purdue Chicken (including bone), chicken hearts, chicken liver, frozen broccoli, frozen wild blueberries, green tripe, chicken necks, turkey necks, msm and liquid omega 3 from fish. 

It is very easy to make in batches. And if someone watches the dogs for me, they know what to feed.

While I'm fine with the dogs eating the chicken and bone w/out grinding it - during the winter this is much cleaner inside for me.

I do plan on adding some NV Lamb, Beef or Rabbit pre-made raw for different proteins periodically.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I forgot to add to the post above - we are pretending kibble doesn't exist anymore


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

lol... corn from colorado. 

That's actually a pretty good idea with the meat grinder. Seems like an easy way to organize meals. You can probably just makes all the meals at once for a week and put in containers ready to feed. Is that how you're doing it?


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Lucy Dog said:


> lol... corn from colorado.
> 
> That's actually a pretty good idea with the meat grinder. Seems like an easy way to organize meals. You can probably just makes all the meals at once for a week and put in containers ready to feed. Is that how you're doing it?


That is the ultimate plan to make multiple meals ahead of time. But right now I just do it daily in the evening....making the evening and the next mornings meal.

The dogs really like to watch me make it


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

How much did the meat grinder run you?


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

It was a gift. But I do know this particular brand / model can run between $450 and $550 depending on where you order it from. But it is advertised to handle the bones (softer) for RAW feeders.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Here the kids are eating tonight - I didn't portion it out in plates so I could try to film at same time. I do have another film I'm uploading later that shows it in action. And I will post it once it is on youtube.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

The only thing I don't like about ground is that it doesn't help at all with teeth cleaning. Other then that it's so much more convenient at times


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I agree, so they do still get raw w/out the grinding at least once a week. With the snow it is easier for me to keep things clean in the house this way


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Whoever is giving out gifts like that.. send em my way  I wouldn't mind getting adopted!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Here I am making the food - it was really cool and fun 

Now, we have to feed Louis ground now - his teeth just haven't lasted well. I was hoping that he could still be able to chew on the bones but his poor teeth hurt him too much - years of kibble abuse!

The others still get some non-ground in the week for teeth cleaning. But overall, they like the ground stuff - can't blame 'em - daddy made it for them


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

VaBeachFamily said:


> Whoever is giving out gifts like that.. send em my way  I wouldn't mind getting adopted!


I will let the gift giver know


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

You are def. better off than me! My dogs aren't as spoiled, and to get their veggies in them, I use a Magic Bullet ( the old school one) and do the veggies and mix with a tad of chicken brother ( no salt, homemade) or apples and freeze in ice cubes...


----------

